# Update on Career Advice



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

There still lies two offers but I am at a loss for picking.

Job A: Sous Chef in an upscale "rated" Italian restaurant

Job B: Assistant Restaurant Manager (Buffet) @ AAA 4-Diamond hotel


Keep in mind that my goal still is to become a Food & Beverage Director someday for a hotel. I have my culinary degree and will soon have a bachelor degree in Hotel Administration (1 year from now). 


help.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

*B*

But that's just my opinion.


----------

